# Holly's Birthday



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Today is Holly's birthday and she is now 1 years old !!
I made her some banana pancakes - Which is just mashed banana whisked into eggs then fried in a tiny amount of coconut oil or flaxseed oil
She also had a party with some hedgehog friends wearing her special birthday hat - Please note these hedgehog are not real haha
I also made a cute collage of all the pictures on or as close to the 20th of each month, starting from the first day I brought her home.

Which I'd love to share with you all, but it wont let me add the pictures.
However you can see them on her insta - holly_hedgehog_2018


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah her birthday is the same day as Coco’s haha. I just seen her pictures on Instagram; she’s adorable. The biggest happy birthday to Holly!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Haha Happy birthday to coco !! And Holly says thank you. 
Holly is seriously adorable in looks and how she acts !!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

happy birthday to Holly and Coco !


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly says thank you.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Happy birthday Holly!!! Hope your human spoils you with alot of toys and food 😂 poor girl must go on a diet on her birthday. 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

She says thank you

She was defiantly spoilt, she ate 2 banana pancakes and had 8 insects (because she's still on her diet so I felt like she shouldn't have too many insects) and I have her a couple bits if lamb. She had extra cuddles, and got another ball that she played football with😂

Any one tells meI dont treat her like a princess I'd be rolling on the floor laughing my head off at such a stupid statement


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

😂😂 they're supposed to be spoiled rotten!


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Holly!!!!!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly says thank you !!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Holly and Coco! Hugs, treats.................and more treats!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly says thank you she'd also like these treats your talking about haha


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Aw hope holly had a nice birthday! I made the same banana pancakes for Yuki’s first birthday  he only took a nibble though, such a fussy boy!

We just started following you on instagram


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Lol Holly had a great birthday !! I got the banana pancake idea off you actually from yuki's first birthday !!
Holly isnt as fussy as yuki though.

I just saw that, we followed you back.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Aw really! That’s sweet, glad she enjoyed them too! 

For his second birthday I tried a cat paté style canned food and used a hedgehog cutter ^^
He didn’t eat a lot of it again lol. I’ve uploaded photos from that birthday on his Instagram ~ ah and thanks for the follow back!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aw, yea I saw that, he doesn't seem to eat much !! I have a year to think about her birthday I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. But thats a cute idea actually.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha yes, he’s such a fussy boy! *sigh*

He literally just wants to eat insects, which just don’t seem to agree with him for whatever reason... 

Yeh was easier than the pancakes, all I’d say is use a bigger cutter as was so small was hard to do. The heart came out better than the hedgehog lol!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly just wants to eat anything I give her. Meat, veg, insects, wet cat food, her normal biscuit. She hates mealworms though !! 

I have to admit the pancakes were harder than I thought they would be. Especially as I wanted them heart shaped !! 
Thinking of something easier next year !!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh that must be so nice, she’ll happily eat anything! 

Introducing anything new is a struggle. He’s a complete creature of habit!

With the pancakes, I used heart shaped cookie cutters in the pan and filled the batter inside, or guess just cutting it out after would work.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly seems really easy compared to most other hogs, she literally just eats whatever I give its so cool. I haven't found one thing that she will turn her nose up at !! Apart from a few cat biscuits that weren't meaty enough for her !! 

Omg thats what I did😂 I almost went for doing it the cutting way but I decided that doing it on the pan may get a better shape.


----------

